

Ask HN: Freelance Matchmaker - mattdeboard

I am curious about whether or not there is a freelancer-to-freelance matchmaking service, sort of like odesk or elance, but instead matches freelancers looking for subcontractors/help on projects with other freelancers.<p>If you're a freelancer, under what circumstances -- if any -- would you be interested in taking on a subcontractor/developer under the auspices of an experience or skill exchange? (i.e. You have skills with technology "x", and you'd take on a developer who was seeking to develop a skill set with "x") Sort of like a remote mentorship. Would there ever be a case where you'd do this with a stranger?
======
mgkimsal
Having someone do the work and mentoring them are really two different things.
I was approached about mentoring someone last year, but it really wasn't
something I was set up to actually _do_.

I've subbed out some work to someone else recently, and we have conversations,
he does the work, and he's learning, but I don't think it's equivalent to a
'mentorship' in the way most people think.

~~~
mattdeboard
Right, I know no one is looking for more burdens in their lives. But if the
condition is that you're basically subcontracting to someone who you know
going in doesn't have all the skills you do, and maybe not all the skills
necessary to complete the project rapidly, but that the subcontractor is self-
motivated and an autodidact already, I think the burden is removed.

I am definitely referring to the model in your second paragraph.

------
bozzie123
I am looking to partner someone with coding skills to put my business ideas
into practice and offer them equity

~~~
mgkimsal
you should put some contact info in your profile.

